# Immortal Force vs. Le Champion SL



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

I have it narrowed to those two. Do I want to save myself $500 for other goodies (maybe even pay off a medical bill) or do I want to go full CF?

BTW I have a brand new EC90 Aero Fork lying around that would probably be slapped on the front.

Me 5'9" 205 riding 150ish miles per week, hopefully by the summer the weight will fall to 190ish. Moderate hills.

Thoughts?


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

rocklax said:


> Do I want to save myself $500 for other goodies (maybe even pay off a medical bill) or do I want to go full CF?


Personally, I pay off my bills before indulging in luxuries like a CF frame.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

rogerstg said:


> Personally, I pay off my bills before indulging in luxuries like a CF frame.



Point taken...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bills are important, no doubt, but there is something about the Imortal Force that I love. BTW, I own one and it's awesome.

I have heard nothing but good things about the Le Champion and it is probably one of the best values that BD offers. I have one of the Titanium Le Champs on order.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (May 12, 2008)

sonex305 said:


> Bills are important, no doubt, but there is something about the Imortal Force that I love. BTW, I own one and it's awesome.
> 
> I have heard nothing but good things about the Le Champion and it is probably one of the best values that BD offers. I have one of the Titanium Le Champs on order.



Would love to know what you think of the Ti LeChamp. 
I was pretty set on getting an Immortal Ice (when they ship in August) but just saw the LeChamp SL. I have never owned Ti before and am not sure what to expect from this frame. 

Cheers!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Would love to know what you think of the Ti LeChamp.
> I was pretty set on getting an Immortal Ice (when they ship in August) but just saw the LeChamp SL. I have never owned Ti before and am not sure what to expect from this frame.
> 
> Cheers!



The geometry chart for the Ti lead me to think of the newer Trek 2.1 with the sloping top tube. But what would motivate you to get a Ti Frame... for 1700 you could get the ICE like you said...the Ti is only nice if it has the WCS, but everything is moved to PRO. which really hurts the bling factor on the bike.

My opinion... get the Regular SL with the compact crank.. saving $500 for other parts and gear is well worth it... plus the WCS is stellar.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (May 12, 2008)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> The geometry chart for the Ti lead me to think of the newer Trek 2.1 with the sloping top tube. But what would motivate you to get a Ti Frame... for 1700 you could get the ICE like you said...the Ti is only nice if it has the WCS, but everything is moved to PRO. which really hurts the bling factor on the bike.
> 
> My opinion... get the Regular SL with the compact crank.. saving $500 for other parts and gear is well worth it... plus the WCS is stellar.



Agreed - the LeChamp SL is what I was looking at. The WCS parts are definitely a bonus. (although I'm know to swap those for carbon WCS) Wouldn't exactly say I'm motivated to get a Ti frame. I really like the Immortal Ice, but am a little bummed that the ship date on this is August (with a good chance of being later) and saw the Champ SL and thought I'd ask some questions of those who already have that frame. 

Your post said you'd ordered one - thought I get your opinion.
Thanks -


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Agreed - the LeChamp SL is what I was looking at. The WCS parts are definitely a bonus. (although I'm know to swap those for carbon WCS) Wouldn't exactly say I'm motivated to get a Ti frame. I really like the Immortal Ice, but am a little bummed that the ship date on this is August (with a good chance of being later) and saw the Champ SL and thought I'd ask some questions of those who already have that frame.
> 
> Your post said you'd ordered one - thought I get your opinion.
> Thanks -



No Complains on the frame or the bike in general. I drove home one weekend to assemble it and see my family. but, I did not manage to get out on a long ride. I would order a carbon frame, but the fact is Im young and I would beat it up too much. If I decided I want a different frame later. I will look for the classic 5200, 5500, 5900 frames from Trek and swap parts. Plus, there really isnt any difference in WCS vs ritchey carbon. I have a really big thing about using carbon for everything... The weight savings on CF is good on some small parts, but critical components need to be built well. Thats why like full carbon steers , full material frames, and Ultegra Components - which are good, just a bit heavier but last forever.


----------



## wubiker (Sep 1, 2007)

*Le Champion SL*

I'm been riding a white 08 Champion SL since April and couldn't be happier. The frame plus Ultegra & Ritchey components are simply fantastic.

Not counting group rides, I try and put on about 100 miles a week. The only very minor issue I had was with the original brake pads that kept grabbing pieces of metal. Problem solved with some Kool stop and Ultegra pads.

I can't imagine another $500 (for a CF frame) making the bike another 50% better to ride. I'm too poor to be able to afford a CF so I could very well be wrong about that but I doubt you'll be disappointed if (because of costs or bills) you have to "settle" for an SL. :thumbsup:


----------



## frank828 (Oct 13, 2007)

just pulled the trigger on a silver le champ sl.

this is my first road bike, i hope i dont regret this. hahah


----------



## sockmonkey (Sep 24, 2005)

For a first road bike, the Le Champ is a luxury. I compared it to my friend's Trek 1000, and there's no comparison. Keep in mind that this is a more of a race bike than, say, a comfort bike and you may find, depending on your fit, that the drop to the bars is on the more aggressive side. I flipped the stem and I may play around with an adjustable stem for a while until I get a bit stronger and a bit more flexible. 

One thing: I wish the steerer tube hadn't been cut as short as it was 'cause it limited the amount of spacers I could use. One more spacer would be nice.

Sock


----------

